# Galveston Jetties



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Date: 5/11 and 5/12/2013
Location: Galveston Jetties
Air Temp: 70-84
Water Temp: 74
Water Clarity: 6 out of 10
Winds: 5-15 mph
Seas: calm, choppy and 3-4 feet depending on time and location
Bait: live shrimp and cut mullet

Made the trek from Austin to Galveston with a slight delay mixed in just for the fun of it. After driving about 3 hours on Saturday morning, I heard a noise coming from the boat trailer and that is never a good sign. We exited the loop around Houston and sure enough, one of the tires was just about ready to come apart. We found a safe place in a parking lot to change the tire and soon got back on the road. 

We got on the water around 11:00 AM on Saturday and had good fun catching and releasing some bull reds at the North Jetty along with several sharks and of course, we managed to catch a few elusive hard heads and gafftops.

On Sunday, we decided to hit the South jetty and try for some trout or sheepshead based on some intel provided by a guide that was in the slip next to us at the Yacht Basin. The info he provided was good, because we almost filled the cooler with sheepshead. We Carolina rigged and Texas rigged live shrimp (the guide called it a knocker rig because the egg sinker is allowed to knock against the hook) and fished tight to the rocks in about 10-18 feet of water on the Gulf side of the South jetty. We would catch a few and then move down the jetty a short distance and find more sheeps in the rocks. We ended the weekend with a 25" slot red, several sand trout, a whiting, a croaker, two big, slimy gafftops and too many hardheads. We released 5 bull reds that ranged from about 20-25 pounds. The sharks were trolling both jetties and we probably released about 8-10 sharks (mostly sharpnose and one bonnethead).

Great to be back on the water with good friends.


----------

